# Open bottom tank!? ZOMG!!



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the concept!!

Can anybody comment with personal experiences?

I'm a big design buff and would love to get one of these but won't if filtration / aeration / stress is added to fish.

Does anybody stock these locally or have the capacity to import?

So cool!!!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

For the salties!






That'll be a tough fragging job. Especially in the column portion me-thinks...


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

dont know anyone that would carry those in stock, they seem like custom made stuff, you should try asking munster tanks (one of our sponsors here) they do this type of stuff


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

it would suck if a fish died and floated to the top of the column


----------



## pacific (Apr 21, 2010)

There was an interesting thread on somebody setting one of these up over on fishlore a while back:

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/diy-do-yourself/8230-how-done.html

Sounds like at this point they are DIY jobs, and finicky to get right. Very cool though.


----------



## yuju (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> it would suck if a fish died and floated to the top of the column


funny you should say, but it looks like there's a floater showing at 0:27


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> dont know anyone that would carry those in stock, they seem like custom made stuff, you should try asking munster tanks (one of our sponsors here) they do this type of stuff


Yeah will check in with Corwin. It seems like they're manufacturing them in Asia as I've seen too many clips with similar setups (i.e. the water fountain, the air bubble column). I'd think there might be liability issues with leakage here in N. America. One of the first questions that come to mind is what happens when power goes out and vacuum is lost in the column tank? Would a battery operated pump be strong enough to sustain the vacuum?



jkam said:


> it would suck if a fish died and floated to the top of the column


LOL.. I'm thinking slender L shaped net.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

lol you invest in a UPS backup


----------

